# Spouse Visa - How long does it take



## jrana33 (Nov 17, 2008)

I hold a permanent residence of Australia issued on 1st May 08. I travelled down under during august 08 for initial entry and then came back to dubai. I applied for my wife's visa (309 - Husband Sponsorship) on 17th November at the Australian consulate in Dubai. I got the confirmation email stating that they have recieved the document and after that didnt hear anything from the immigration department.

To speed up the process, we got the medical examination and Police clearance done in April 09 and sent to the consulate. We got a confirmation on the recipt of the medical. Uptil now i have not heard anything from the consulate or the immigration department on the status of the application.

My question is 

- How long does it take for them to respond back (i am in Dubai - UAE). On the email, they have mentioned within 6-10 Months. Its already been 7 Months.

- What is the next step, would they call us for an interview.

I want to make the move within this year and have a notice period of 3 months at work, so just wanted to know that how much more time it would take for them to make the decision.

Regards,
JD


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

If you have a case officer (CO) then write him/her an e-mail and find out if they are expecting any further documents. If all documents have been received they should be asking for your wifes passport at this point to put on the PR sticker.



jrana33 said:


> I hold a permanent residence of Australia issued on 1st May 08. I travelled down under during august 08 for initial entry and then came back to dubai. I applied for my wife's visa (309 - Husband Sponsorship) on 17th November at the Australian consulate in Dubai. I got the confirmation email stating that they have recieved the document and after that didnt hear anything from the immigration department.
> 
> To speed up the process, we got the medical examination and Police clearance done in April 09 and sent to the consulate. We got a confirmation on the recipt of the medical. Uptil now i have not heard anything from the consulate or the immigration department on the status of the application.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrana33 (Nov 17, 2008)

amaslam said:


> If you have a case officer (CO) then write him/her an e-mail and find out if they are expecting any further documents. If all documents have been received they should be asking for your wifes passport at this point to put on the PR sticker.


The case officer name was given to us on the acknowledgment of reciept. But the case officer never got in touch with us. Even the character certificates and Police clearance certificates were sent to the embassy without the case officer asking us for these documents (i thought this would speed up the process).


----------



## Elle20 (Apr 6, 2009)

were you given your CO's contact details like email or telephone number?
if so, let him know about your queries.

I can't say that you will definitely have an interview, my partner had a brief 20 minute phone interview that was very simple and just outlined everything in the initial application we sent.

I am an Australian citizen by birth and my partner is French and he received his visa in less then 2 months, so I suggested just wait it out. Our CO only contacted us if he requested more information and for the phone interview, other then that we were not in contact.

Good luck with everything! I guess no news is good news!


----------



## Megera (Mar 20, 2009)

If on the email you received they mentioned 6-10 months as a time frame then I wouldn't start getting too worried until it's been longer than 10 months. To ease your worries though you could always call or write to the consulate (more specifically to your case officer). 
I know it's hard to be patient - I was incredibly impatient waiting for mine so I can't imagine waiting for 7+ months!

I was asked for my medical and my passport at the same time. 2 weeks after they received my passport, my visa was granted. I didn't need an interview. 

The time it takes for them to make a decision is really dependant on a number of factors - some of them being your application and others being how busy they are in the office. 

Best of luck!




jrana33 said:


> I hold a permanent residence of Australia issued on 1st May 08. I travelled down under during august 08 for initial entry and then came back to dubai. I applied for my wife's visa (309 - Husband Sponsorship) on 17th November at the Australian consulate in Dubai. I got the confirmation email stating that they have recieved the document and after that didnt hear anything from the immigration department.
> 
> To speed up the process, we got the medical examination and Police clearance done in April 09 and sent to the consulate. We got a confirmation on the recipt of the medical. Uptil now i have not heard anything from the consulate or the immigration department on the status of the application.
> 
> ...


----------



## interplanetjanet (Jan 7, 2009)

It took less than two months to be granted a visa once I submitted my application. I was very quick doing my part (submitting medicals, police records, etc.). Once I received the contact details for my case officer at the embassy in Washington, I emailed him to make contact. Whenever I sent him an email with a question, he would reply within the day and sometimes within five minutes! I made it clear when I first contacted him that I needed the visa within three months, if possible, because my husband would be starting his job in Australia then. I think that helped. I don't know if it matters whether or not your spouse is a citizen or permanent resident, but it's possible my application also went faster because my husband is a citizen.


----------



## najim (Jul 22, 2009)

*Dear JD*



jrana33 said:


> I hold a permanent residence of Australia issued on 1st May 08. I travelled down under during august 08 for initial entry and then came back to dubai. I applied for my wife's visa (309 - Husband Sponsorship) on 17th November at the Australian consulate in Dubai. I got the confirmation email stating that they have recieved the document and after that didnt hear anything from the immigration department.
> 
> To speed up the process, we got the medical examination and Police clearance done in April 09 and sent to the consulate. We got a confirmation on the recipt of the medical. Uptil now i have not heard anything from the consulate or the immigration department on the status of the application.
> 
> ...


Dear JD

my wife is an Australian Citizen and i am living in Pakistan right now,
i have applied for spouse visa subclass 309 on 3rd of July 2008 in Australian consulate Dubai and it has been almost 13 months of my application progress , when i contact them they are just saying to wait.


----------



## jrana33 (Nov 17, 2008)

I do agree with all of you that i should wait it out. Its already been 8 + months and i just need to wait for 1.5 more months .... lets see how things work out. Hoping for the best and keeping my fingers crossed.

Best of luck to all of you waiting on the same. 

A friend told me that i should have applied for a visit visa for my wife and then applied for immigration while she was there. In this case, the time for processing actually gets included in the time that she needs to stay there to meet the citizenship requirement.


----------



## aanu77 (Nov 23, 2008)

i applied for my husband's spouse visa and i got the visa within 3 months in dubai itself.it does not take so long.Australian consulate in dubai is very good.You can also contact me on my PM.maybe i can guide u.


----------



## mike.jeffry (Jun 16, 2010)

*dubai processing time*



aanu77 said:


> i applied for my husband's spouse visa and i got the visa within 3 months in dubai itself.it does not take so long.Australian consulate in dubai is very good.You can also contact me on my PM.maybe i can guide u.



that sounds great just in 3 months, we have been married for 4 months now, my hubby holds an australian PR, can i apply for a spouse visa here in dubai, heard spouse visa takes 10 months if i apply here in dubai - Emily


----------

